# Oil burner flame cutting out, but motor keeps going



## maginna2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Its a Reillo burner, - haven't come accross this problem before, its outside with a low level flue, is it the flue draw that is knocking out the flame, could it be obstruction in oil supply line?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

Please Introduce yourself in the introductions forum >), so we know who you are , then we can help you ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude, Are you like a plumber? This is a Pro Plumbers forum you know....










When DIYers come here we kill them and eat their young....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

